# Story about my Audiophileness, whats your $ no object system



## cdguy (Sep 5, 2012)

I am more of a music guy, in my office I have a 2.2 music system-- 2 custom made cabinets with 4-8" drivers and ribbons in each, 2 15" HSU subs, a Benchmark preamp and DAC, wired into 2 sx1000 mono blocks {I could have gotten by with 250's since my speakers are pretty efficient {98db}, but I scored the 1000's {1600 for both!!!}... I cant turn it up 1/50th of what it could do in my 15x15 office lol, but she makes me happy...

For my HT, I have been through so many setups, it seems like its so much harder to get it rite, I finally have it to where people hear it and say its amazing, everyone thinks it costs $10K lol and I'm really only around $4K. 
I have an Emotiva UMC1, XDA1, and an XPA5, with a pure i20 dock {I own 3 of these docks, they are awesome}, with Ascend CMT340se's in the front and center, and 200ht's in the rear... It sounds amazing. A friend of mines father is a true audiophile, very wealthy and has an awesome system, Mcintosh amps, pres, ect, With B&K speakers, he spent $50K on the system, it is like artwork.. I have listened to it multiple times, and it reproduces sound like nothing I ever heard, it seems like it has no attitude of its own... 

Well long story short he was at out house for a Breast Cancer fundraiser we hosted and he got a chance to hear my low budget home theater system, he was floored when I told him it only cost $4K, he said he thought at least $10,000 which made me feel good... He was so impressed he called me 2 days later and invited us over for dinner, when we got there he admitted his motives where to get me to help him order the same system I had on the "webernet" as he called it..

We ordered him almost the identical system, believe it or not his bedroom was larger than my living room and formal parlor combined {our house is 4K sq ft and feels big for a family of 4, just his first floor is 4600!!!} so he went with 340's all the way around, but the same amplifier and the sub above mine vtf3... I offered to hook it all up and hang the speakers for him, but he said he would call his guy for it... I havent been back to hear it yet but he called to thank me when it was all done and invite me over for a listen, and he said its more than he could have imagined...

Anyway here is my dream system...

I think I would go with the seating for 3 too, lol..

http://www.bornrich.com/entry/6-million-home-theater-from-jeremy-kipnis-for-a-party-of-three/


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

That's pretty wild.

I haven't really given much thought to my dream system, but it would probably go something like so:

Amps: Krell Evolution 900e x7
HT Processor: Krell Evolution 707
Music only pre amp: Krell Phantom
Media PC feeding an Audio Research DAC8 for music only portion.

Speakers: I build my own, but if we're talking cost no object, I might try to tackle building 7 of these:

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Jenzen-D.htm

Pair that with a Danley DTS-10 for every channel.

Throw in a couple of Rotary Subs, just for fun.

Then, I would probably spend just as much or more on the room, including the absolute best construction materials and methods...style it art deco style with lots of silvers and blacks.

Oh, we need a screen. Hm.

How's This?
Edit: Here we go!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

thats a hard call there wow.first off id like to have the wall behind the screen and main speakers.full of 18's ib of course covered with fabric so no one would know they was there.top of the line anthem processor and amp.take the big dog oppo player.a few of the big crown amps to run the 10 or so 18's in the wall.ive never been a big fan of projectors and screens just a personal preference.so id get like a 90 inch sharp led backlit.id also have buttkickers in all the seats.for the speakers i think id have tekton design custom build something insane.


----------



## cdguy (Sep 5, 2012)

Yah, honestly that system in the pic is nice but for 6 million I would build something better, I think the designer put 2 mill in his pocket... I would have much better seating for one... maybe something on tracks that picks you up at the door...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

For 6 million I'd say that guy was robbed. Way to cluttered and busy for my tastes. I think personally I'd take Aktos purples setup over it.


----------

